# Dry hopping a lager kit



## Alimacoz (29/6/13)

Hi Guys,

I got given a mangrove jacks golden lager kit that I brewed today and was thinking about dry hopping it with 25g of centennial that I have in the freezer that need using up.

Has anyone tried the kit without any additions and if so is it any good? 

Would it be worth dry hopping with 25g or would the effect be negligible?


----------



## slcmorro (7/7/13)

I haven't trieddry hopping with a lager, just steeping a hop teabag but give it a go! Can't hurt, and you'll learn something from it.


----------



## bum (7/7/13)

How much did you like Centennial when you used it previously?

I don't imagine it will be particularly to style but if you like the hop then it will elevate a straight kit for sure. I like that hop a lot, for what that's worth.

Let us know how you get on whichever way you go.


----------



## roverfj1200 (7/7/13)

25g might be a bit much I think. But have never dry hopped it. Give it a go what can go wrong.


Cheers


----------



## alimac23 (9/7/13)

Thanks Guys, I decided against going the whole 25g and chucked 15g in a hop sock, i'll leave it until the weekend and then bottle.

I'll report back in a few weeks when its had a bit of time for carbonation and conditioning.

bum - i really liked Centennial when i used it before, love the aroma and flavour out of that hop. 

Watch this space i'll report back with the results.


----------



## ash2 (9/7/13)

Why did you



alimac23 said:


> Thanks Guys, I decided against going the whole 25g and chucked 15g in a hop sock, i'll leave it until the weekend and then bottle.
> 
> I'll report back in a few weeks when its had a bit of time for carbonation and conditioning.
> 
> ...


Why did you decide to go with 15g instead of the 25g


----------



## hoppy2B (9/7/13)

I think he thought it might be too much to go with the whole 25 gram.

I'll let you in on a secret. I currently have 300 grams of home grown Victoria hops dry hopping 30 litres. h34r:


----------



## ash2 (9/7/13)

hoppy2B said:


> I think he thought it might be too much to go with the whole 25 gram.
> 
> I'll let you in on a secret. I currently have 300 grams of home grown Victoria hops dry hopping 30 litres. h34r:


Your secret is safe with me :super:


----------



## ori0 (10/7/13)

I have the same kit and it's supplied with cascade/columbus if you wanted to try that.
dunno if it's a good kit, couple weeks to go!


----------



## episteme (10/7/13)

Did you rack to a secondary fermenter before dry hopping? This would help clear a lager and keep it more to style. I've used that kit before, a while ago. From memory it was pretty good. I think it has more floral/flower aromas which is very different to the Centennial's strong citrus flavour. Should be an interesting mix.


----------



## jared23 (13/7/13)

I just realised something, iv had i pack of hops i intend to use sitting in a crate in my laundry for two days. Should i have kept them refrigerated? Should i still use them?


----------



## ash2 (13/7/13)

jared23 said:


> I just realised something, iv had i pack of hops i intend to use sitting in a crate in my laundry for two days. Should i have kept them refrigerated? Should i still use them?


A crate in the laundry in Adelaide would be the same as a refridgerator wouldn't it :lol: but yes you can still use them.


----------



## Deliscio (14/7/13)

Dry hopping a lager is my thoughts as well, I was about to dry hop a blue mountain lager kit with left over hops i had in the freezer but realised when they weren't there i made hop vodka with them all on a tangent a while back. I have Saaz, Pacific Hallertau, Amarillo and Cascade. No idea which will go best. Might have to experiment on a few bottles of commercial lager and report findings.


----------



## ash2 (19/7/13)

Deliscio said:


> Dry hopping a lager is my thoughts as well, I was about to dry hop a blue mountain lager kit with left over hops i had in the freezer but realised when they weren't there i made hop vodka with them all on a tangent a while back. I have Saaz, Pacific Hallertau, Amarillo and Cascade. No idea which will go best. Might have to experiment on a few bottles of commercial lager and report findings.


Just put down a Blue Mtn Lager kit,searched the site for info on hops to drop in couldn't find any that stood out so am going with 25g of Cascade. :beer:


----------



## Droopy (19/7/13)

hoppy2B said:


> I'll let you in on a secret. I currently have 300 grams of home grown Victoria hops dry hopping 30 litres. h34r:


Wouldn't that much blow your head off??


----------



## alimac23 (9/8/13)

Hey folks!

I thought i'd come back and let you all know how this one went, the lager kit tastes very clean and crisp but the dry hopping didn't add much aroma at all, there's a very subtle hint of hop aroma there so if anyone else is thinking about dry hopping a lager kit then i wouldn't worry about the 15g i used being too much, if i were to do this again i would probably try adding 50g and seeing what it was like then.

Don't get me wrong, it's made a nice clean beer but its definitely lacking in aroma.


----------

